# fluval canister filters



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I was thinking about investing in a good canister filter lately.. And I have heard that fluval canisters are top of the line. What do you guys think? I was looking at the 306 model for my 55.


----------



## catskin (May 26, 2004)

for a 55 get the 406, that is what I have and works just ok on a 55. I think they are over-priced, a bit hard to prime, quite, the ribbed hoses kinda suck (I've replaced the output, the input will be replaced soon enough), and compact (compared to say a sunsun 304)


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

I'm running a 206 on a 30g 36x12x16" tank and it provides good circulation. The only problem I ran into was I didn't follow the instructions and had a loop in the intake hose. Once it was cut to the proper length and running straight, all was fine. It was impossible to prime with the loop, but easy when the hose was straight. 

Some have complained about reliability problems with the larger models and seem to prefer the Eheim brand.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, people sure do seem to like them an awful lot but I really don't see what all the fuss is about. You could have two SunSun HW-302s shipped to your house for $96.00 versus the $140.00 for a single Fluval 306. A Fluval 406 is just shy of $200.00. I might also add that unlike every other manufacturer of canister filters, Fluval does not include a spraybar (sold separately) and uses ribbed hosing that makes plumbing inline gear a real PITA and necessitates the purchasing of standard type nylon hose from the hardware store. A more minor thing is that some assembly is required upon unboxing which really annoyed me at the time because I'm petty and nothing of the sort was needed for my SunSun or my Eheim. Also, I always have trouble getting the top assembly off which makes me nervous about damaging the filter body and the quick disconnect system dribbles out considerably more water than its counterparts on my Eheim and my SunSun. It is also the most difficult of the three to prime. As far as I can tell there is no legitimate reason for the Fluvals to cost what they do and I am puzzled as to why people are willing to pay it. The only reason I own one is because I picked it up for $80.00 on a Black Friday deal.


----------



## BigXor (Dec 15, 2014)

A few things about the fluval:

1. When you pull back the 2 white latches on the lid, make sure the bottom of the latches are against the sides, then push down on the top of the latches and it will raise the top up easily.

2. I don't particularly care for the internal prefilters. It's a hokey setup and the replacements are expensive.

3. The ribbed hoses reduce flow slightly because they cause turbulence. I just haven't had the chance to get to Home Depot and buy some black tubing.

4. Priming. Fluval intake strainer has a check ball in it. If you take it out or use some other type intake fixture or strainer without that check ball, you will play h__l getting it to prime.

I switched to a Marineland C-360 and love it. I kept the Fluval hoses and tank fittings because I liked them better then what comes with the Marineland. The old reviews talked about the main seals leaking, but that has now been fixed with a different o-ring.


----------



## dasit88 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a Fluval 105 for my 12G that I revamped with clear vinyl tubing, glass lily pipes, as well as different filter media than what came with the original package. 

I like the Fluval filters but their tubing and input/output fixtures are bulky and ugly. Making this change was totally worth it.

Also, I agree with what the above posters said about it being hard to prime. Once you get it going it is good to go and runs quiet.


----------



## milbran220 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a Fluval 306 for my 55 gallon. Agree with the others about the stupid hoses and ugliness of the intake/outtake... which is why I'm replacing those and got clear vinyl tubing and glass lily pipes.

If I was setting up a new system, I think I would go with the Eheim canister filter, or the Fluval 406. I would err on the side of slight overfiltering than underfiltering.

I didn't find it hard to prime... *shrug*


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

I have used lots of fluvals. Great product. Over priced product. I just switched my smaller set ups to Sun-sun's
I still run and FX5 on my 125

I love the fx5 I was pretty "meh" on anything smaller as they are a pain in the butt to prime.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Heard of too many issues with Fluval, that for the money, I would go for a nice Eheim, or cheap SunSun's or just go with a sump.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Got 206 on 40 breeder for 3 years. I would go different way if I were doing it over. My problem with it has been keeping it from leaking at the main seal. I have clamp on the top right now and when the power shuts off it leaks. Don't get me wrong it does a great job at keeping the water clear. I just don't trust it not to leak. The hoses havn't been a problem for me. The prefilter sponges have lasted so far but need replaced at this time. Very little maintenance required I clean it out every couple of months and it very dirty. Over all I would rate it 6-7 out of 10.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Clear Water said:


> . My problem with it has been keeping it from leaking at the main seal. I have clamp on the top right now and when the power shuts off it leaks.
> 
> I just don't trust it not to leak.
> 
> Very little maintenance required I clean it out every couple of months and it very dirty. Over all I would rate it 6-7 out of 10.



Pretty much my experience as well. I've had quite a few fluval canisters (all purchased used which might affect my experience), but I wouldn't ever spend the money at a store on a new one. Every single one I've had has leaked at some point in time. Nothing major, but I have to keep them running in a rubbermaid tote to avoid the inevitable problem. 

My sun-sun canister does just as good of a job filtering the tank, and even with the added cost of the uv light, its still cheaper than the "name brand" filters.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Have a Fluval 306 and it's OK, but then bought four SunSun 404B's, much more value for the money.

The fluval works fine, but has all the issues mentioned (hose, mediocre attachments) and is expensive. I'm also not a fan of how the impeller cover can be bent if you are not very careful with the fitting of the trays.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Clear Water said:


> Got 206 on 40 breeder for 3 years. ...My problem with it has been keeping it from leaking at the main seal.





lksdrinker said:


> Pretty much my experience as well. I've had quite a few fluval canisters (all purchased used which might affect my experience), but I wouldn't ever spend the money at a store on a new one. Every single one I've had has leaked at some point in time. Nothing major, but I have to keep them running in a rubbermaid tote to avoid the inevitable problem.


Have you guys considered replacing the O-ring? If older models had problems with the main O-ring, replacing it with a newer one might solve the problem. 

As for connecting inline units to the corrugated tubing, Fluval sells 



. Cut the tubing, put an adaptor on each end and you should be good to go. I have a Hydor ETH 200 heater, and an 



 on the standard tubing.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Argus said:


> As for connecting inline units to the corrugated tubing, Fluval sells rubber adaptor pairs. Cut the tubing, put an adaptor on each end and you should be good to go. I have a Hydor ETH 200 heater, and an in-line diffuser on the standard tubing.


I think the more interesting question is why I NEED to do such a thing. What's wrong with plain old smooth tubing? It's just a darn nuisance with no observable benefit IMO.

But... it's a decent filter. I still use it. I just didn't see the added value that they demand. They are something of a household name in the industry because they have a lot of marketing and retail sales channels. That costs money. To be fair it also makes spare parts more available, but beyond that... it doesn't make it filter better.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Linwood said:


> I think the more interesting question is why I NEED to do such a thing. What's wrong with plain old smooth tubing? It's just a darn nuisance with no observable benefit IMO.


Perhaps someone thought it would be more compatible with the trendy modern industrial style. Too bad they don't have a Carpenter Gothic, Arts & Crafts, or Baroque set of tubes. 
:wink2:

Clear vinyl tubing turns a mottled brown from a buildup of gunk (bacteria? algae?). Plain black tubing would look like a washing machine.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Argus said:


> Clear vinyl tubing turns a mottled brown from a buildup of gunk (bacteria? algae?). Plain black tubing would look like a washing machine.


I have all of mine hidden behind things (e.g. background on the tank), so a non-issue.

I guess if people generally had them visible, having decorator colors and maybe even LED lights that moved in patterns on them may be useful. Maybe there's a new business there.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Argus said:


> Have you guys considered replacing the O-ring? If older models had problems with the main O-ring, replacing it with a newer one might solve the problem.
> 
> Yes I have the replacement seals. I kind of stickler on keeping up on things . I replace them once a year. The bad about there filter is the clamps on the top are plastic and wear down with use.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Argus said:


> Have you guys considered replacing the O-ring? If older models had problems with the main O-ring, replacing it with a newer one might solve the problem.
> 
> As for connecting inline units to the corrugated tubing, Fluval sells rubber adaptor pairs. Cut the tubing, put an adaptor on each end and you should be good to go. I have a Hydor ETH 200 heater, and an in-line diffuser on the standard tubing.




I've tried replacing the o-ring, lubing it with vaseline and/or any other product out there, replaced again, took one off of a canister that was not leaking at that time (causing two to leak now); nothing fixed my leak. I think the canister body got a bit warped somehow preventing a perfect seal.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Linwood said:


> I have all of mine hidden behind things (e.g. background on the tank), so a non-issue.
> 
> I guess if people generally had them visible, having decorator colors and maybe even LED lights that moved in patterns on them may be useful. Maybe there's a new business there.


My tank can be viewed from all sides. I wonder what Art Nouveaux tubes would look like? 
:grin2:


----------

